# H:Deamons/orks W:IG



## wazgold (Jun 26, 2011)

H:
deamons-----
2 soulgrinders
1 skull taker
1 custom defiler
10 custom plague bearers
40k deamon codex

orks----
abor
15 boys
1 warboss w/pk
5 nobs
3 koptas

1 box burna's /lootas

random whfb: ogre kingdoms book, vampire counts book

W:
IG cadians
40k codex
shock troops
hell hounds
sentinals
leman russ'
bane blade
valkeries

i am a registered trader at BT,Dakka,Rogue Market, Ebay

thanks all------------pm me with offers.


----------



## moonstorm07 (Dec 18, 2010)

We meet again   
-RandomSauce19


----------



## moonstorm07 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll shoot my PM now


----------

